# Where's the Vose Spur summit canister?



## walkerd2 (Jul 29, 2007)

After hiking up Carrigain, I brilliantly decided to bushwhack along the ridge from the summit to Vose Spur. After 2 hours of being hit, slapped, scratched, tripped, whipped, caught, have a tree fall on me and be bitten by what felt like every bug in the WMNF, I finally made it to Vose Spur. But wait, there's no canister. There was some holes on the tree where it looked like there had been one ( here and here) and this hanging from a tree, but no canister. I wandered all over the summit looking from a higher point, but found no canister.

Ok, so was it stolen? Or moved? What a great way to finish my first NE100HH bushwhack, all I wanted to do was leave a note in the canister.
Rest of the pictures here.


----------



## MarcHowes (Aug 2, 2007)

SHAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









You found the summit. Thats the exact tree if you look at my pictures.

Damn shame, another canister bites the dust. Who is doing this?

Anderson/Lowell had their canisters taken In November/December 06, now Vose Spur has had its taken away. Anybody noticing a pattern here (all 3 peaks are in close proximity to each other)


PS congrats for finding the summit


----------



## walkerd2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great, If I had been up there and not been to the actual summit, after what I went through, it would be tough to get myself back up there. Phew (actually now I remember it fondly, trail (or lack of) amnesia.)


----------

